# Steam Error Code -310



## Flight Sim Guy

Why am I getting this:

Error Code: -310

Failed to load web page (unknown error).

when I try to view my profile or add friends.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Go to this website here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_cat.php?id=59&t=qanda

Scroll down until you see the "Steam Fix" button. Click and run that.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Will try. Thanks.


----------

